# Last minute travel



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Thinking of a trip a day or two after Christmas and coming back New Years Day. We are in Memphis and looking at say NYC, Miami, Mexico, Phoenix or some beach in the Carribean, like Punta Cana. I have tried last minute hotel web sites and well, their prices are never cheaper than say booking.com, so we just pull up booking.com while we are on the road and get a deal that way. Any suggestions on any websites to look at for last minute flight deals? Or is it best to go through a travel agent, and I guess do you have one you can privately recommend?


----------

